# Помогите с параметрами ( Продажа )



## tata58 (18 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемые знатоки и любители вечного и прекрасного. Очень прошу, подскажите правильные параметры ( характеристика ) этого аккордеона.  Нужно составить описание для продажи. Благодарю. 
С удовольствием продам инструмент.


----------



## sgoryachih (20 Ноя 2015)

Это - так называемая "половинка", 2 октавы, 2 регистра. Модель без вспомогательного ряда в левой клавиатуре. Аккордеон для детей - 5-7 лет. К сожалению, не смог прочитать название. Мне попадались, похожие на этот, итальянские инструменты.


----------



## kep (20 Ноя 2015)

sgoryachih (20.11.2015, 10:36) писал:


> К сожалению, не смог прочитать название.


 Есть подозрение, что это Settimio с отломанным Soprani.


----------



## tata58 (20 Ноя 2015)

Ой, огромное вам спасибо. Да я покупала для ребёнка, он сходил пару раз на занятия и стоит теперь без дела инструмент.


----------



## tata58 (31 Янв 2016)

Инструмент ожидает своего нового хозяина, если есть заинтересованные, прошу пишите и укажите доступную для вас цену.


----------

